# University with DP?



## angella (Jun 2, 2015)

I finished high school and in 2 weeks i'll have to move to other town for univ. Im so scared because i think my dp will be worse,even my room looks unreal and i can't even imagine how will be in another town. My doctor said this is all anxiety and depression and always ignores dp like its not important. She thinks new place will be better for me,and my parents think that too. I disagree because i even now think im on the edge to go crazy and in new town everything will look unreal and strange. What do you guys think,you all have experience in this. Is it smart to leave home in this condition?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

angella said:


> I finished high school and in 2 weeks i'll have to move to other town for univ. Im so scared because i think my dp will be worse,even my room looks unreal and i can't even imagine how will be in another town. My doctor said this is all anxiety and depression and always ignores dp like its not important. She thinks new place will be better for me,and my parents think that too. I disagree because i even now think im on the edge to go crazy and in new town everything will look unreal and strange. What do you guys think,you all have experience in this. Is it smart to leave home in this condition?


I finished college with severe symptoms. It was hard but I did it.

It's important to continue on with your life and not wait around to get better. That said, you need to not push yourself over the edge either.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I had to drop out because of my symptoms.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

I moved away for University at around the time my dp was the most intense, Im not going to lie, it was extremely tough at times, and i had many many down days and wanted to drop out on many occasions. I then started to learn to manage and control both my anxiety and dp/dr.

I used the frustration in me to better my work and used that as a good distraction, i was also quite passionate about my degree subjects which was helpful.

The sense of responsibility helped too, as i used my time to also work on improving my mental state, and sometimes a change of scenery is good for that. The university lifestyle also forces you to be more sociable, which is good in overcoming the need to spend alot of time alone, which i did before i went to University.

I completed my degree while having dp all throughout my university years and the sense of accomplishment was amazing!

I hope you stick it out, but make sure to always give yourself the time you need to process all the changes and take advantage of what the university offers, as they may be able to assist you along the way. My university knew about my dp and anxiety and i received CBT and mindfulness sessions, which were incredibly helpful.

Good luck


----------



## angella (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks alot,i will try my best to get over this and go to University! Good luck to you too <3


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2015)

I was struck with DP about 2 weeks before I was supposed to start college. I went but ended up transferring to a university closer to home, It wasn't easy, but when i was graduating i felt so proud that i was able to finish with severe symptoms that I knew not many else in that room had to deal with while going. It's all about what you can handle. Don't take on too much, but also don't limit yourself, you'll be happy in the end you went and stuck it out. I'm crazy enough that now i'm trying to get into grad school!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I graduated after 4 years of schooling at an intense college. That was probably my biggest accomplishment with having DP and severe anxiety. There were TONS of times over the course of my schooling where I questioned if I could complete my diploma while dealing with DP and anxiety. I was always anxious, I felt like I had intense brain fog, like I had a difficult time comprehending things, etc. I even had a full blown out panic attack during a final once. I told my teacher outside what my situation was and that I was having a panic attack. She told me I could leave but I couldn't redo the final, and If I left I would have failed that final and the entire course! I toughed it out though and things worked out. Not only is schooling possible with DP, but really anything is. The hardest things I have done in life have all been while having DP. The way I looked at things was like this, If I gave up this and that because of DP then how will I ever overcome DP? The best advice I can give you is do not limit yourself to anything because of what we deal with. Over the years I have seen people ask, can I travel with DP? Can I go to school? etc. If there's anything you want to do, you most definitely can do it, and the more you carry on with life the less you think of DP


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 2, 2015)

I had to leave after my first semester as the DP was bad, but came back the next year and spent the next 3.5 years studying. I was much better when I came back but I did have intermittent DP. Stick at it if you can! It is a great distraction.


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

This is how I felt


----------

